# the hayner distilling co.



## wootten (Jan 16, 2005)

This big brown bottle is from the Hayner Distilling Co. -Dayton, St. Louis, Atlanta, St. Paul distillers
 bottom says-design patented Nov 30 1897
 can you help with this one? wendy


----------



## David E (Jan 16, 2005)

I have an old book that shows
 Hayner Whiskey- Distiller Troy, OH  
 Light Amethyst 11 1/2"
 Value $5.00 to $10.00
 Dave


----------



## wootten (Jan 17, 2005)

I have a picture of the hayner bottle.  Let me know what you know about it!!!.[][][][][] thanks wendy![]


----------



## drjhostetters (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey Wootten...

 Let me welcome you to "THE" Forum...and that is a beautiful bottle!

 Keep on diggin'...

 The Doc...[X(]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 25, 2005)

The Hayners bottles are one of the more common embossed whiskeys.
 I normally see them in clear. An amber version seems a bit more uncommon.


----------



## wootten (Jan 25, 2005)

oh I hope to get some more hits-thanks-if you all need more pix, I can get them
 this bottle is in excellent condition-wendy


----------

